# 2 red tegus and outside cage?



## argus333 (May 31, 2010)

my 2 reds are now about 2ft in length tip to tail and im going to build them a new outside cage how big do u guys think for the 2 of them for now until adult size. i was going to do 6ft wide x 8ft long. pen type set up with hide box.


----------



## Pikey (May 31, 2010)

i'd do 8x8 min. i have 4 tegus in a 8x16 out side


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jun 1, 2010)

8x8 is a good size, make sure you put a lock on it.


----------



## MFjustin (Feb 7, 2011)

Does anyone have pictures of there outside cage? I do not have a tegu, but i want to put my tegu's cage in my backyard. I Live in southern california so there is plenty of sun out here, but i am wondering if i would need a basking light still? And what do you guys do when it rains? Moreover what about winter?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

I can`t send pictures of mine as I haven`t built it yet but I have seen some and here is my two cents worth ... 

If you don`t have to worry about snow load then a flat top covered with wire should work [like a chicken coop or a dog run . 

You should bury [chicken wire] so that your Tegu cant dig out [and other things can`t dig in ..]

The shelter part can be built in [like half wire half steel roofing ]or you could go the [dog house way ] or both . The hide should be buried to some degree .

The bottom of the pen should be plywood or steal roofing about two feet up so your tegu dosn`t [climb the wire ]..

A ceramic heater could be used in the hide for cold rainy days ..U.V.shouldn`t be necessary ..

In the winter ?? Many bring there hibernating Tegus in and keep them in [Rubbermaid tubs ]..

There are several examples on this website if one was to look under enclosures ??


----------



## MFjustin (Feb 8, 2011)

Okay thanks! i'll look around for any examples of an outdoor enclosure. I don't have to worry about snow and the ceramic heater sounds nice. Do they hibernate only for the winter season than wake up for fall?


----------

